# Social Security Benefits



## jayseabee (Oct 23, 2008)

We have been watching Secret Millionare on British TV tonight and it has basically been around the homelessness in London, and the failure of the British Social Security System.
I was therefore wondering, with all this talk of little or no Social Security system in Spain, if there is a big problem with homelessness over there?
If people are living in their own, or rented accomodation, and all of a sudden find themselves unemployed, if there is no Social Security backup in Spain, how do they survive. Are they all living on the streets?
Or, against what has been said, there actually is some sort of back up to help you get on your feet again?


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jayseabee said:


> we have been watching secret millionare on british tv tonight and it has basically been around the homelessness in london, and the failure of the british social security system.
> I was therefore wondering, with all this talk of little or no social security system in spain, if there is a big problem with homelessness over there?
> If people are living in their own, or rented accomodation, and all of a sudden find themselves unemployed, if there is no social security backup in spain, how do they survive. Are they all living on the streets?
> Or, against what has been said, there actually is some sort of back up to help you get on your feet again?


a good point does anyone know the answer, also are disability benefits transferableor evan available griz616


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jayseabee said:


> We have been watching Secret Millionare on British TV tonight and it has basically been around the homelessness in London, and the failure of the British Social Security System.
> I was therefore wondering, with all this talk of little or no Social Security system in Spain, if there is a big problem with homelessness over there?
> If people are living in their own, or rented accomodation, and all of a sudden find themselves unemployed, if there is no Social Security backup in Spain, how do they survive. Are they all living on the streets?
> Or, against what has been said, there actually is some sort of back up to help you get on your feet again?



I domt know the full answers to these questions, but I do know that there is a social security system here in Spain and apparently it pays quite well. BUT you only get it if you've paid into it for (I think) a minimum of two years. So if you're a brit and havent paid into it and suddenly hit hard times then tough - there maybe some emergency thing going on, but I'm not aware of it?????

There are a lot of beggars around the main tourist areas, but I get the impressiion that the Spanish are quite hard on them and they run and hide if they see a GC. In fact I saw this little old man who was scooting around on a skateboard, apparently with no legs, looking very forelorn and sad, begging. No sooner had I put a euro in his tin than a guardia came round the corner and this old chap untangled his legs from underneath him, picked up his skateboard and ran! 

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Disability benefit _can_ be transferred from the UK


In Oliva there are a group of about 5 people who sleep out in the park at night, so I would guess there must be such a problem countrywide


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Homelessness is an issue, in much of Spain. Youi do see homeless folk about - the visible ones are as often as not immigrants though ime. 

The Spanish OFTEN have an inherited property somewhere - probably in a small rural village (where 50% are from either Mum or Dads family) - often dilapidated BUT despite such - do have a bolt hole. 

The concept of family support is strong here - My next door neighbour has his brother and family (wife and 2 daughters) living in his basement since the lad lost his job. 

I inherited a Spanish family via my wife - and when I was unemployed we had constant offers of help, even from quite remote members - often a bottle of Olive oil - or some Potatoes/Beans etc. A home made cheese, even a vanload of firewood. It's very genuine and frankly touching.

SS payments are a MAX of 2 years and this if you've worked (and paid in) fully the last 6 years. Many get MUCH less - especially if they've been on temporary contracts. There are better benefits if you've dependants or once you pass a certain age. But it's about 600-1000Euros a MONTH.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been traveling back and forth to Spain throughout this year, as I prepare for my permanent relocation to Barcelona (effective early January 2009!).

On this trip, this week, for the first time out of ~7 trips since March 2008, I am really noticing homeless people in Barcelona. The difference is stark - I cannot ever recall seeing a homeless person on all the other trips this year, and on this trip I am seeing them somewhat regularly.

Clearly, these are not "newly homeless" people, so I wonder, has something in the recent economic downturn resulted in these already-well-worn homeless people suddenly having to be visible on the street where before they had been able to find at least some kind of out-of-the-weather shelter?

Jay


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

libove said:


> Clearly, these are not "newly homeless" people, so I wonder, has something in the recent economic downturn resulted in these already-well-worn homeless people suddenly having to be visible on the street where before they had been able to find at least some kind of out-of-the-weather shelter?


As a GUESS:- 

There are a shedload of new unemployed & homeless out there - many of these are not traditional homeless and a bit more adept at getting the few shelter places that are available. 

But also it has been a rotten cold/wet autumn and it's equally as possible that everybody is moving into the cities where it's warmer and there's more chance of help.

I don't know BCN well enough but certainly here some of the officially established out of town "congregation areas" have been destroyed in recent flash floods.

Some interesting TV reports at the moment - Midday news - stations like "La Sexta" and "Cuatro" - interesting stuff on the EMMIGRATION from Spain and Spains capacity to cope with THIS recession.

btw Jo - The GC/Police are actually OK with real down-and-outs - they do however target the psuedo down-and-outs! - How there differentiate I guess is down to the individual. They'll normally leave them alone if they're not pestering folk.


----------

